

Ask HN: Which design of a website should my client pick? - usaphp

Hey guys, I've just built a website for one of my clients and they hired a marketing team who suggested them different design then the one i made. Can you tell me you opinion since i don't like what marketing team come up with, and would like to do some sort of poll to suggest a proper one for my client.<p>Here is my current design: http://www.investorwatchdog.com<p>And this is a design that marketing team suggested: http://bit.ly/KHwuDP
======
shane_armstrong
The original one is better, but the font for your links is extremely malformed
in my Chrome for some reason.

Except from that I prefer it, it is less conforming and therefore will stick
in my mind for longer, I actually read some of the text on your site, which is
more than I usually did.

Tell your client the marketing team suggested that design so that they have a
reason to be paid and that any marketing team is actually useless in most
cases. Paying someone to tell you your own opinion is a bad method of
outsourcing.

~~~
usaphp
Hi Shane, thank you very much for you feedback, i really appreciate it. I
totally agree with you.

p.s. what version of Chrome are you using?

~~~
shane_armstrong
12.0.742.112 And you are most welcome, also, your top links "blog" anchor
seems to be miss-placed.

~~~
usaphp
thanks :) Will investigate on it right now. This is how it looks for me btw:
<http://bit.ly/JiazUb>

~~~
shane_armstrong
<http://i48.tinypic.com/17eh3p.png>

That is the view on my screen, a quick analysis of your page source shows that
the container has a fixed width of 700px, but that the computed style is
returning a total of 702px for all the contents of the spans.

This may be because your font size is forcing the containers to expand ever so
slightly, try a 0.9em size compared to your general font size to see if this
fixes the issue.

~~~
usaphp
fonts are probably messed up on windows :) Thank you Shane for the feedback
and for the time you spent to respond. I will just use a regular font
instead...Still cant change a clients opinion :) she still likes the other one
more ... dont have enought responds here :(

------
shane_armstrong
Just wanted to say that the bug I reported with the site has now been fixed on
windows Chrome, as well as the layour issue with the change of font you made.

Good look with your site :)

~~~
usaphp
Thanks Shane :)

